# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  كليتشي اوسونوا يعود اليكم من جديد

## red_yellow

*عاجل ..المريخ يكمل اتفاقه مع كلاتشيفي مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل اكمل نادي المريخ اجراءات التعاقد مع اللاعب النيجيري كلتشي اسونو للانضمام الي كشوفات الفريق في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية وافادت مصادر ل (سودانا فوق) ان التعاقد مه هداف الدورى الممتاز قاده جمال الوالي بنفسه بعد ان ظهر اللاعب بمستويات جيدة مع نمور شندي

================================================

هل هذا الخبر صحيح ؟

ما رايكم ؟

*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*اتمنى ان ﻻ يكون صحيحا . هذا اللاعب كبير في عمره و ﻻ يستطيع ان يقدم الاصافة المطلوبة للمريخ . ما ادري ما السبب المريخ يسعى لتسجيل مشاطيبه ؟
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

اتمنى ان ï»» يكون صحيحا . هذا اللاعب كبير في عمره و ï»» يستطيع ان يقدم الاصافة المطلوبة للمريخ . ما ادري ما السبب المريخ يسعى لتسجيل مشاطيبه ؟



يا على يا اخوي
الصغار قاعدين محليين ومحترفين 
كلتشي هداف الدوري الممتاز
                        	*

----------


## red_yellow

*انا شخصيا وجهة نظري انه مشكلتنا في الخطوط الخلفية

عايزين قلب مدافع محترف وارتكازين وطرفين يمين وشمال وحارس مرمى

بلا كليتشي بلا  بطيخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالجد نحنا عاطفيين شديد
معقول طموحنا يكون اعادة كلتشي كمهاجم بعد مامشى مننا قبل 4سنوات ؟

كلتشي ينفع للمحلي واذا كان هو طموحنا فمرحبا به

*

----------


## ودحمدون

*عمرو ماكبير لكن خارجيا فشل معانا فشل ذريع
                        	*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*إذا مجنس فهو أفضل من عنك وعبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## عمر ادم

*إذا مجنس فهو أفضل من عنك وعبدو جابر
2222222222222222
*

----------


## majdi

*اول حاجة كلتشي مجنس وبحل مشكلة الهداف فى الفريق وكذا باسكال مجنس وبحل مشكلة الدفاع فى الفريق وده الحل الوحيد عشان المريخ يكمل النقص على المستوي الاطراف والوسط المهاجم بمحترفين وفى راى لو ممكن اعادة ايمن سعيد برضو افضل بعد كده تكون جاهز للبطولة العربية والابطال وبلاش تنظيرات ساكت انحنا دايرييين بطولة  ----- لقد هرمنا 
*

----------


## الصادق هبانى

*كليتشي لاعب مجنس إذا فهو من أفضل المهاجمين الوطنيين والحال ينطبق علي باسكال .
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*محتاجين مهاجم صندوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق  ...  و زول بااارد جدا قدام المرمى ... اعتقد افضل مهاجم صندوق حاليا في السودان .
*

----------


## sabry

*ده تصحيح لغلطة حصلت..... نقطة سطر جديد .... شوفو لينا المحترفين بعد كده
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*كلتشى هداف لا يختلف على ذلك متابع وتصدره حاليا لقائمة الهدافين فى الدورى السودانى ليس صدفة

محترف ( مجنس )  يستحق ان يكون فى كشف المريخ ولا استطيع ان اجزم بافضليته على الموجود فى الكشف ولكن ..

وبكل صراحة ارهقنا الكابتن ( رمضان عجب ) ارهقناه وهو يقاتل وحيدا لاحراز الاهداف فى كل مباراة ومع اندية اقل امكانيات من الزعيم .



*

----------


## ابو همام

*افضل  خيار  محلى  مافى  مهاجم صندوق افضل منه حاليا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اولا يا احباب كليتشي هداف الممتاز حاليا وكسر الرقم القياسي للهدافين
ثانياً كليتشي لاعب مجنس بمعنى أنه لن يأخذ مننا خانة أجنبي
ثالثا كليتشي لاعب صندوق يعرف اين يتمركز ومتى
فهو هداف يحرز أهداف من انصاف الفرص
في رأي أن كليتشي صفقة رابحة 
وبإذن الله سترونه في البطولة العربية 
باركوها يا ناس
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*كليتشي ولدنا
مش بقولوا كده
*

----------

